# A Few California Spiders



## GQ. (Sep 23, 2007)

Here are few Southern California spider photos from the last few months.

It seems it is always windy out when I try to photograph orb weavers.
Argiope trifasciata






Green Lynx Spider eating a wasp?






Green Lynx Spider on Eggsack and Eating Bee






Lynx Spider on Eggsack






Lynx Spider with slings






This is the only photo in the series that is not from San Diego County.
Orb weaver in Pleasanton, CA






This is a photo of a huge Latrodectus female I saw cruising up a hillside.  It is the first time I have ever spotted a Latrodectus out wandering around.
Latrodectus hesperus






Argiope trifasciata sunset


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome pictures and great finds! The last one makes for an unbelieve wallpaper picture! Can I use it?


----------



## GQ. (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you Novak.  You are welcome to use the photo for wall paper.  I'm heading out again today in hopes of seeing more arachnids.  We had a tiny bit of rain today so I'm hoping all the critters will be out and about.


----------



## ahas (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice pics!


----------



## LeilaNami (Oct 2, 2007)

your first picture is definately my new desktop wallpaper


----------



## GQ. (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you ahas and LeilaNami.  I hope to find and photograph a few more A. trifasciata before the first cold snaps hit in this area.


----------

